

Do you want to know which sites do track you even w/o visiting them? - lillycat
http://blog.mozilla.com/beyond-the-code/2012/03/16/the-importance-of-knowing-more-about-the-web/

======
lucb1e
Have it installed for a few weeks now, it fails for many domains. If you click
a link from example.com to example.org, it will already mark example.org as
'potentially tracking you on example.com' (because it sent the referer of
example.com to example.org _once_ ).

Also it reports nearly every domain I visited in the past weeks to be tracked
by lesswrong.com, which is rather impossible.

Lastly, it gets cluttered very fast. Not within 5 minutes, but a day later no
user could make sense of it anymore. There should also be a clear overview
with things like top domains (which would be Facebook for their Like button,
Google ads and analytics, and probably more).

------
mdda
There's a very impressive demo at <http://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/collusion/demo/> too.

One thing I didn't understand from the diagram in the article is that some
grey circles are connected to each other : Is that from that that the browser
sees, or is it linkages that are known to exist (outside of the raw data)?

------
beniamino
The article implies that Mozilla is on our side, and wouldn't sell the user to
marketing firms. But if you visit mozilla.org, collusion reveals that Mozilla
(potentially) pass your information to webtrendslive.com.

------
silentscope
I use Do Not Track +. I'd be curious to see if there's someone with a
technical background who has a preference based on experience.

------
NeutronBoy
Combinations of NoScript, CookieMonster and RequestPolicy ensure the graph
will stay nice and clean :)

